# Water Bridges



## mec102778

Fairly new to fish keeping, while browsing around for way to connect to seperate tanks I found information on water bridges.

My understanding of this is that the water bridge acts as a regulator or even a low flow siphon keeping the 2 tanks at similar water levels. With the use of a pump transfering water directly from one tank to the other water will flow through the water bridge get pumped back to the first tank and so on.

Has anyone here tried this? I have 3 10 gallon tanks that I was thinking of possibly attempting to set up like this giving each tank it's own environment (tank 1: rocks, lightly planted, tank 2: rocks, drift wood, medium-heavy planted, tank 3: driftwood, lightly planted).

*c/p*


----------



## J-Pond

I just posted on your introduction post, check out the link I added to it.


----------



## mec102778

Now that is awesome, and exactly what I was thinking except it would be three one caty cornered between the two side tanks so it's like a panoramic aquarium.

Thanks for the link J-Pond!


----------



## Kibblemania1414

could you post a link to this website, or the place you got the idea?


----------



## J-Pond

Sure, here is the link:
Ambitious 2 tank system with fish bridge and foam rock aquascape
It is from "The Planted Tank Forum", I saved the address to go back and catch any updates.


----------



## mec102778

My idea came from haveing 2 empty 10 gallon tanks which I thought to maybe just drill holes in and silicone pipes to for water tight seal. After doing some searches on the internet, I found the water bridge at the following site.

Bio-Elite Aquarium Water-Bridge

Further searching I discovered that the bridge works like a siphon maintaining equal water levels in each aquarium, and by hooking a pump in one aquarium and pumping the water back to the first aquarium you'd crate current through the the water bridge.

So now my thought is can you chain link 3 aquariums with water bridges and create a water flow circle by pumping the water from Tank #3 to Tank #1. Iif this is possible then you can have 3 aquariums decorated differently for the enjoyment of you and your fish.


----------



## J-Pond

I don't see why it wouldn't work, as long as you have a big enough pump.


----------



## mec102778

My thought is the bigger the pump the greater the current so that is all up to you, or say you like keeping rivers fish. It's possible to use this like a neat river system. since the tanks will level out automaticly limited to no worry of an over flow.


----------



## mec102778

Ok so I used a 4 gallon bucket and a 10 gallon tank to prove the water bridge/siphon. Set up a power head in the tank with a hose to the bucket and pumped water from one to the other and never over flowed. however the bucket was gradualy filling which i think we due the water bridge being to small for the ammount of water being pumped.

With that said soon as I cut power to the pump the tanks leveled out just fine.

Complete Test Setup


Here you can see the water flowing into the bucket from the powerhead.


Hard to see in the picture but there were little bubbles coming out of the end of the PVC pipe.


10G tank and 4G bucket, connected via half inch PVC and a powerhead.


PVC was dunked in the tank to fill it with water, holding both ends flip it over and stick one leg in the bucket and one in the tank. Doing this creates the watter bridge which also works to maintain = water levels in both containers.


The power head pumped the water from the tank to the bucket allowing for current to be created through the water bridge.


----------



## mec102778

Ok the embeded video works it's crappy but here you go.

<object width="320" height="240" ><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><param name="movie" value="http://www.facebook.com/v/1314420357552" /><embed src="http://www.facebook.com/v/1314420357552" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="320" height="240"></embed></object>


----------



## mec102778

Last update for tonight. I doubled the through put of the water bridge by adding a second bridge (1/2 inch PVC) just like th first one (1/2 inch PVC) and the water seems to be staying a consistant level.

Looking at the water movement it's very minimal, but can clearly see that the water does have "some" circulation.

More to come.


----------



## mec102778

Got the test bridge with clear tube up and running, you can see the bubble that got trapped.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

I'm really interested in how this works out for you


----------



## mec102778

Thanks Auto! This is it for tonight though, going to piss off my roommate by leaving the living room a wreck till this is complete. But almost there, wont be long before I silicone the tubes and starting rtying to set this all up.


----------



## mec102778

Ok so I have both tanks filled with water and the water bridge holding it's own. Anyone have any suggestion for some quick decor and substrate? I have plenty of guppies to put in there but they don't seem to bright so they probably wont find/use the tunnel.

*c/p*


----------



## mec102778

OK I sealed up the water bridge with silicone and added water conditioner, 2 different decorations. This is not how it will be setup by any means just a preview I guess.










Was hard to se so put some paper towels up and backgrounds for the tanks.


----------



## mec102778

Little collage of photos from this starting build. Yeah moved a little fast but can't help myself.

Water Bridge + Guppies video by mec102778 - Photobucket


----------



## corE3105

looking good...its hard to resist moving fast when starting a new aquarium project...post pictures of any updates


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

do the guppies have any trouble swimming against the current in the tube to the other side?


----------



## mec102778

So far they have not made it back to the other tank with the rest of the guppies. The flow in the tube is so slight that they were treading water with the little side fins. I think I need to put a 45 degree angles on the tubes going down cause from what i've seen they have issues going up. So putting the 45 or even a 90 angle on the ed would make it more like a cave to explore.

What do you think?


----------



## mec102778

Cor - only camera I have is my phone, which is a pain to upload and review for the good pictures. Hopefully I will eventualy get them all uploaded and be able to do a good journal. For now I'll keep trying to post what I can, but I think I've close to start looking at the actualy setup. Loving this project, I think once I pick up the 3rd 10G tank I might look into drilling the bottom and creating an overflow with a refugium or sump to complete the flow.

Here is a little graphic I found on Google Sketch Up website but pretty much what I was thinking of with the different decor in each tank. angle the sides so they stick out to the left and right with water bridges between them.


----------



## jrman83

I see a power head, but what type of filter are you running for the tank? Also, how will this work for you in way of water changes? Easy to get the flow going again?

Oh yeah, does the power head help keep the siphon action going or is it just for flow? Have you thought of using a push/pull pump to ensure siphon doesn't break? Or, is it really an overflow and not a siphon style connection?


----------



## mec102778

Yeah just a powerhead which helps to keep the overflow runing. I've been calling it a siphon which is incorrect, since it does not pull the water in any direction by it's self, but rather just keeps the tanks level. The current through the bridge from the power head is very minimal. With a larger powerhead/pump I would bet could get a decent ammount of current. however you need to make sure your pipe isn't to small cause it can backup like a funnel, which this powerhead did when I was using just a little 1/2 pipe I added a second 1/2 pipe and it was better but still backed up a little.

At this time I am not runing a filter at all, my thought was to attempt to set up each tank in the BEASLBOB style so no filter would be needed. However I am seeing now that if I want cichlid shell dwellers there aren't any plants to put with them unless I want to always be replanting.

As for getting the flow going right now it's a little trying but I am going to be looking into how I can improve this in the future by using a plug or something else to cap off the ends to hold the water in.


----------



## jrman83

I would think you could drill in a small bulhead fitting like this TowerHobbies.com | 121 Fourmost Bulkhead Fittings (2) then hook this to it Amazon.com: TOM Aquarium Aqua Lifter Pump 3.5gph flow rate to 30 height: Kitchen & Dining...put that in the sides of your tubing and it keeps it filled with water. They use those pumps to keep continuous overflow boxes filled with water on wet/dry systems. You may need to play around and test it some, but I'm sure it would work if you got the flow going first and then kicked in the pump to keep it going. Just a thought. May relieve the need for a powerhead and give you other options.


----------



## mec102778

Eventually the idea is to have an overflow that drops to a sump or refugium and then a pump from there to return the water. The power head for now is really just for this test run. Until I get to the overflow-sump-refugium point, I was going to look at a canister filter to do away with the powerhead.


----------



## mec102778

Update for today, it seems all the test subjects (guppies) have traversed the water bridge to the second tank. While they seem just as confortable in the second tank none as far as I know have attempted to return to the first tank.

Correction just checked and there is currently one guppy in the tube. It seems to be very distorting to them as they try and swim downward rather than left to right.


----------



## mec102778

So to continue with my musing over this project, I've decided to start thinking of the actual build since the test setup has been up and runing for about 24 hours without issue (other than the guppies not actively using the bridge).

*Fish:*
African Cichlid Shell-Dwellers

*Beaslbob Build (if I have this correct):*
Peat Moss (soaked and spread in the bottum 1/2 inch depth)
Sand (Eco complete Cichlid 1/2 inch depth)
Gravel (Crushed Coral or Eco Complete Cichlid 1/2-1 inch depth)

*Plants:*
TBD - I found a few that would be good in a 10G Tank but still looking)
Moss (I read that shell dwellers can or do use this to cover the enterance to their shell homes)

*Decor:*
Burried clear tube tunnel
Shells
Slate (stacked to help protect plants and provide caves hiding spots)
Small Drift Wood cave/tunnel (possible plant anchor)

*Lighting:*
Have not looked into lighting for planted 10G - Suggestions?

*Filter:*
Starting I have spare power filters I can use while cycling, preparing the tanks
Plants should eventually be taking care of the tanks once setup

*Circulation:*
Small Powerheads or power filters with little to no filter media

*Heater:*
Undecided if there should be a heater in each tank or one that is able to support both (all 3)

*CO2:
*DIY CO2 Yeast Fermentation

*c/p*


----------



## jrman83

Filter for 10g? Are you putting one on each tank? If you're doing just one, I'd be looking for one rated in the 60-70 range.


----------



## mec102778

jrman83 said:


> Filter for 10g? Are you putting one on each tank? If you're doing just one, I'd be looking for one rated in the 60-70 range.


Unfortunately I have quit a few hang on filters laying around (several tetra 45 and 35, and 1 20G Penguin) so I can filter with no issue. i am hoping once the plants get set I wont need to worry about filters.

Do you see anything else in my projected setup that might need to be addressed?


----------



## J-Pond

Great job so far and glad to see it's working for you. Please keep us posted with any updates.


----------



## jrman83

How do you plan to light the whole thing and keep plants? Will all tanks have plants?


----------



## mec102778

Sorry guys I was out of town skiing since friday afternoon, and most of Friday I wasn't able to access the forum.

I'm not sure about lighting, thinking some 18w t8 floresence? Maybe dual lighting with white and blue? I'm not very familar with lighting and what would be needed for 10G planted/fish aquarium, much less what's good for any aquarium except for what comes with the tank.

And yes each tank with house live plants thinking the middle tank will house the most plants and each side tank will be sparcely decorated with plants. the CO2 injector would go into the center tank (most plants) and be filtered out to the other 2 (less plants) through the water flow.

Anyone thought about the Beaslbob Build and possibly using a thin filter pad on top of the peat moss with holes cut for the plants? so the layering would be peat moss, filter pad with holes, sand, gravel. They sell it pretty thin so could even cut holes and stick the plants through them put it in the tank.


----------



## mec102778

Up and runing 5 days with only one issue, air bubles in the bridge. Need to figure out a way to get them out, push/pull pump or something. But other than that everything is good. Maybe this weekend I can look at putting the substrate in and letting it settle while I get plants.


----------



## mec102778

up and runing long enough to know it will work. now to work on the build. will have pictures soon as I get the moss sand and gravel.


----------



## corE3105

nice...keep up the good work


----------



## mec102778

So is there a particular type of peat moss that should be used?


----------



## J-Pond

For the PeatMoss only use full organic, make sure it has no chemicals added. You may have to pull out little pieces of twigs but it will be easy.


----------



## mec102778

DIY CO2 Injector with Reactor completed, it will eventually need to be updated with silicone lines and bulk heads but tested and air tight till it escapes out the air stone in the reactor tube. 

I think I have this wrong.

CO2 Yeast Reactor, yes this is forced air (air pump) going from one little bottle to then next little bottle. Once I get the yeast and I can provide compresion from the yeast CO2 creation I will give this another run.


CO2 Injector which will give the CO2 bubbes more time to interact with the water. you can see the limited bubles coming out of the tube while the tube is full of turbulance with all the air and water.


----------



## Galvatron898

wow that is awesome! what are you using to brace the bridge to the 2 tanks?


----------



## mec102778

The clear tube is actually a Ghost Knife fish hideout bought from LFS which is 2" diameter. The I just used 2 90 degree elbows and a little leght of pipe. The Ghost Knife hideout has little legs but I will make something more permenent.

<a href="http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/BridgeConstruction.jpg"><img src="http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/BridgeConstruction.jpg" width="350" height="250"/></a>


----------



## mec102778

Ok, first tank up and runing now and doing quite well.

Here's the album I am putting together for the build.

Aquarium Gallery - 10G Beaslbob


----------



## mec102778




----------



## mec102778

Little update.

Plants started


Plants established


New plants added (Java Moss, Wisteria, Vesuvious)


Second 10G setup


----------



## GraphicGr8s

This is a link for another forum I am on. This guy has a really nice setup with fish bridges.

http://www.aquariacentral.com/forum...56-Three-aquariums-connected-via-fish-bridges


----------



## 8878

Here's my water bridge. Finished it 2 months ago.

YouTube - ‪DIY Aquarium Water Bridge!‬‏


----------



## mec102778

Yeah mine got put on hold for a little bit. But I got a new tank which I might be able to work it into.


----------

